# Is there such a thing as a USB to Firewire converter?



## worldcreator (Apr 19, 2009)

I've been looking all over but can't seem to find anything that will let me upload camcorder videos to my laptop, which does NOT have Firewire inputs...But has plenty of USB ports..

Everyone's been telling me that a converter doesn't exist, but I find it hard to believe some company out there hasn't invented one of these.

By the way, I have Windows XP, service pack 3.


----------



## fgdn17 (Dec 2, 2008)

http://www.usbfirewire.com/Parts/rr-527950.html


----------



## worldcreator (Apr 19, 2009)

Yikes! $119.00 That's sort of pricey... Do you, or anyone else, have experience with using this cable?


----------



## fgdn17 (Dec 2, 2008)

no..that was just a quick google search...there are many out there...

google is your friend...


----------



## accat13 (Jun 8, 2005)

would this possibly work 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16839200004


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

accat13 said:


> would this possibly work
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16839200004


That should be just fine.


----------



## Nvisible (Aug 23, 2003)

Google to find the part.. Ebay to get it cheap...

The story of a true computer nerd.


----------



## worldcreator (Apr 19, 2009)

fgdn17 said:


> no..that was just a quick google search...there are many out there...
> 
> google is your friend...


Who doesn't know about Google?? I was trying to find someone with experience actually using a USB-to-Firewire product (especially what the video transfer quality is like).


----------



## worldcreator (Apr 19, 2009)

Rich-M said:


> That should be just fine.


What about a similar apparatus for a desktop?


----------



## fgdn17 (Dec 2, 2008)

well maybe that's the question you should have asked...!!!???


----------



## worldcreator (Apr 19, 2009)

fgdn17 said:


> well maybe that's the question you should have asked...!!!???


LOL. No need to be wiseguy, dude. EVERYONE knows about Google. To reply to someone's post telling them to use Google is rather silly don't you think? There are millions of friggin websites hawking something or another (many of which are bogus). That's why people come to forums like this to get personal experience.......??

I also went to half dozen electronic stores and everyone said this type of converter does NOT exist because the 2 protocols are so different. Yet it's found on some site in Google? So who am I supposed to trust??


----------



## Jones (Jul 28, 2005)

worldcreator said:


> I also went to half dozen electronic stores and everyone said this type of converter does NOT exist because the 2 protocols are so different. Yet it's found on some site in Google? So who am I supposed to trust??


Because there's a difference between a 'converter' and an add-in card, like the one that was found on Google.

A converter or adapter simply sticks on to the cable, taking one type of connector and essentially making it fit in to a different type of plug.

The add-in card essentially installs the proper connection port in to your computer.

For a desktop, you'd need to get a firewire PCI card, which adds firewire ports to your desktop PC. It does not convert from USB to Firewire.

Here's one that would work for a desktop PC:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815124034


----------



## fgdn17 (Dec 2, 2008)

worldcreator said:


> LOL. No need to be wiseguy, dude. EVERYONE knows about Google. To reply to someone's post telling them to use Google is rather silly don't you think? There are millions of friggin websites hawking something or another (many of which are bogus). That's why people come to forums like this to get personal experience.......??
> 
> I also went to half dozen electronic stores and everyone said this type of converter does NOT exist because the 2 protocols are so different. Yet it's found on some site in Google? So who am I supposed to trust??


but most don't use it just like you...or you would have found many..
and if you came here and asked the right question instead of the question you asked you may get a different answer...but whatever...


----------



## worldcreator (Apr 19, 2009)

fgdn17 said:


> but most don't use it just like you...or you would have found many..
> And if you came here and asked the right question instead of the question you asked you may get a different answer...but whatever...


what the hell are you talking about???? How do you know what "most" people do???????? And why even respond to me anymore?????? Get over it!!!!!!

Btw- who old are you dude???????????????? You come here telling me i asked the wrong question????? What the hell is a discussion forum if not to ask questions??? There is no right or wrong question!!!!!!!

Go take a hike chump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## worldcreator (Apr 19, 2009)

Jones said:


> Because there's a difference between a 'converter' and an add-in card, like the one that was found on Google.
> 
> A converter or adapter simply sticks on to the cable, taking one type of connector and essentially making it fit in to a different type of plug.
> 
> ...


This is mainly for my laptop, for which it seems I can just use a PCMCIA card; as was suggested by accat13/Rich-M. Thanks by the way...

My question about a converter- which could be used for both desktop and laptop was to see if anyone here has used one of these. Everyone seems to have an opinion, but I guess no one has ever actually used one.

I know for a typical PC desktop you can just add a firewire card in an expansion slot. This is a situation where that would not be possible.

In any case I'm just going to use the PCMCIA card for myself (but probably a different brand as I've never heard of "Rosewill" from the Newegg site). And maybe later I'll find someone that has experience with a "converter".

pEaCe


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

worldcreator said:


> This is mainly for my laptop, for which it seems I can just use a PCMCIA card; as was suggested by accat13/Rich-M. Thanks by the way...
> 
> My question about a converter- which could be used for both desktop and laptop was to see if anyone here has used one of these. Everyone seems to have an opinion, but I guess no one has ever actually used one.
> 
> ...


Rosewill is a Newegg brand name is all but actually your idea of sticking to brand name here is a good one as I have had these no name generics not work. But please understand as I believe you do this is not a converter. It is a pci card that simply does both usb and firewire and the pcmia slot on a pc is the same as a pci slot in a desktop is all.
This is a good brand:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...rds/PCMCIA+Add-on+Cards-_-STARTECH-_-15158006
Out of curiosity, why can't you do an addon card on the desktop?


----------



## pvc_ (Feb 18, 2008)

do you by any chance have an iLink port on your laptop? Those iLink ports are essentially the same as firewire.


----------



## Rabee (Apr 20, 2009)

All IT experts whom i know deny the fact of the presence of a converter from USB - Firewire. Maybe because firewire moves bits faster than USB so there isn't that efficient converter; even if there is such a thing it will slow the INFO transfer greatly. If your desktop didn't come with a FireWire port then purchasing a FireWire card will solve it for you (just like graphic,sound cards, etcc..) For laptops i think that a card can be inserted on those deep rectangular pockets which come from the sides of the laptop, (i have forgotten it's name) will give you a FireWire port.


UPDATE: There isn't a converter for the cable which has the Big FireWire port, however in your case, camcorders have small FireWire ports which are available in the market. By the way they are really CHEAP, just like a normal cable. Maybe the 119$ that is posted includes specialized software for video editing or such stuff. But, if your Camera is digital, and saves on a chip,(not on a tape) then you don't need that one which is posted.
If you didn't notice that type of cable is similar to the one that we use on mobiles.(new ones)


----------



## accat13 (Jun 8, 2005)

As a cautionary note.The only reason I pointed out the Rosewill Pcmcia card is because it contained both 1394a 4 pin and 1394a 6 pin firewire. You didn't specify which was required.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ShowI...n=Rosewill RC-603 USB / IEEE 1394 PCMCIA Card


----------

